# Moving a loft



## grahamrfd (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi,
I've just bought a dove loft which has 4 baby doves in it, along with around 20 adults. The problem for me is I have to move it tomorrow which is not a problem as far as the adult birds go but I'm not happy with moving the babies but waiting longer is not an option to the seller. I'm going to add the new loft to my current aviary so the birds will all be returned to their old nesting boxes after transport but will the babies be accepted again.( The babies are probably between 1 and 2 weeks old )
Thanks for any advice

Graham


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The chances of the parents accepting the babies after the move is not good. Not only because the loft was moved, but also because of the new surroundings. If it has to be moved, I would be prepared to hand raise those babies.


----------



## grahamrfd (Apr 22, 2017)

Thats what I was afraid of, I'll make some enquiries with some bird caring places to see if we need they can take them in as I can't be at home all day, the job doesn't allow. I have asked that we delay the move for a fortnight but it has to be tomorrow as they need the birds gone. Just out of interest what products are available in the uk for hand feeding dove chicks?
On another topic, currently they are fed wild bird seed but I want to change this to a dove feed mix, would I be better mixing to 2 foods gradually adding more dove seed mix?
Thanks again
Graham


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Kaytee Exact Hand Feeding Formula. I don't know if its available in the UK. 
You can mix dove food with the wild food and gradually keep adding more dove mix. They should accept it pretty readily. Good luck


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Waynette that the parents may likely abandon the babies. 
When some in the UK can't find the baby bird formula, they have used Ready Brek cereal. You would mix it with water.


----------



## grahamrfd (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks Jay
I really hope that the parents do keep feeding them but if not I will have to get an animal welfare group to hopefully take them as I am not in a position to feed them every few hours. Its a shame they have to be moved now but there are about 20 more doves in the loft that have to be homed, the guy that currently owns them wants them out of his garden asap. I hope they all get along with my last remaining pigeon.
Graham


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know your distance for the move Graham, but if you could leave the birds in the coop when you move it your chances of saving the young would improve greatly. just close the loft up wind wise- maybe even make it dark, and drive slow......bruce


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

alby68 said:


> I don't know your distance for the move Graham, but if you could leave the birds in the coop when you move it your chances of saving the young would improve greatly. just close the loft up wind wise- maybe even make it dark, and drive slow......bruce


Gee, this is actually a good idea, If it can be done. Don't know how large the loft is or anything. Or it if will be kept in one piece to move.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

alby68 said:


> I don't know your distance for the move Graham, but if you could leave the birds in the coop when you move it your chances of saving the young would improve greatly. just close the loft up wind wise- maybe even make it dark, and drive slow......bruce


LOL, I actually thought of saying that!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hadn't thought of it, but it sounds like a good idea. LOL.


----------



## grahamrfd (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi all,
Thanks for all your advice. The loft is now in place in my aviary and all the birds back in their boxes. As of tonight the babies are getting fed. I had to dismantle the loft but did keep the babies in their nesting boxes so they weren't touched, the adults were put in a couple of carry boxes and were covered up until the loft was back together again. I do have 1 bird who stands upright with his/her chest out and the head on the back, something I've never seen in my pigeons before. Is this normal fantail behaviour or is it something I should be concerned about.
thanks again

Graham


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Touching the babies wouldn't have any affect on them. It's the moving or changing things that throws the parents off. If they still seem to be okay with the move and are taking care of the babies, then all will probably be okay. Just keep an eye on them to be sure for a few days.
Is that your only fantail? Because that is the way they often stand.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

You mean like this?.....This is normal behavior.


----------



## grahamrfd (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi,
yes thats exactly what it does. I now have 20 adult fantails and hopefully 4 babies but prior to this weekend I only had ex racing pigeons and a couple of wood pigeons but over the last 14 years they have gradually died and now I have only 1 pigeon left. I got into keeping birds when a guy I worked with was telling us how he was going to kill a group of his racing pigeons as he didn't want them anymore and as I had an empty aviary I took them on. 
I was a bit concerned about this doves behaviour as its the only one that stands this way but now I know its normal that's good
Thank you
Graham


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I have 2 lofts. One is homers and tumblers, some abandoned racers and a couple rescued ferals. The other loft is American Fantails with a few fantail crosses. I love them all, but my favorites are the clumsy, clutsy fantails! They are amusing to watch..


----------

